# Anxiety Questions



## 21244 (Mar 21, 2006)

Does Anxiety Symptoms slowly appear?Do all people with Anxiety have Trembling & Sweating?Should the spot with pain hurt when u touch it?


----------



## 23392 (Jan 31, 2006)

Might possibly depend on *which* spot with pain...I know in anxiety/panic attacks, I would get rib pain, and would usually find that yes, my rib muscles were sore there. [Probably from holding my chest funny due to the anxiety!]Not sure *exactly* what you mean--where the pain might be, so not sure how to respond otherwise...Mine came on rather suddenly, or so it seemed to me. I've never been an anxious type at all; just one night I woke up with the attacks...Better now.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

My attacks come on fast and I feel like I am going to crawl out of my skin.I feel like my breathing is strange.I feel flushed.I need help. I am out of my Lorsapam and it is saturday. I am having a horrible attacck.I just want to die right now.


----------



## Prudy (Jan 21, 2006)

Sometimes.. the attacks can feel like you are having a full blown heartattack.. The S/S are so similiar... Chest pain... shortness of breath.. shaking, sweating.. nausea....


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I had to go to the Er at the hospital saturday night.My attack was driving me nuts.They were going to give me a shot of Lorsapam , but I was driving the car , so they gave me Tablets to take when I got home.They helped alot.Now this morning I am feeling abit uneasy so I took a tablet. it is helping abit.I have one tablet left for tonight if needed.I need to see my doctor SOON and talk to her about this.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I saw my doctor on monday and she refilled my Lorsapam Rx.I told her I had to go to Er. on saturday night due to a severe attack.She is really worried about me.I have an out of controll pain condition called "NF" and it requires strong pain med. I frequently get anxiety attacks , and they are just horrid , I feel as if I am going to die on the spot I stand.


----------



## 23308 (Apr 6, 2006)

i have anxiety and also work as a mental health therapist ( just finishing my Master's Degree). Yes Anixety can slowly appear and no everyone doesn't have the same symptoms.... IBS and Anxiety frequently go hand in hand....and mostly make each other worse......mind and stomach are connected... (in theory), hope this helps....GOOD LUCK!


----------

